#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-06
<ojwb> hmm, my netbook battery is still reporting 100% despite the power being off for 20-30 minutes
<mwhudson_> ojwb: magic!
<ojwb> it's drifted down into the 90s now
<ojwb> i guess perpetual motion is hard to sustain
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> wth
<mwhudson> i just got ascii art spam
<thumper> morning
<ojwb> mwhudson: hard to spam filter I guess
<ojwb> kind of like image spam
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> the thing is, i had to make emacs wider than my 1920 pixel display to be able to see it properly
<mwhudson> just another weird thing on the internet i guess
<ojwb> it's probably not aimed at you
<ojwb> I'd guess it would be HTML with a tiny font size and fixed width font
<mwhudson> ah yes, probably
<mwhudson> ojwb: russian bride spam not aimed at me?
<mwhudson> i'm shocked, shocked
<mwhudson> i doubt much spam is aimed at people who read email in emacs
<ojwb> mwhudson: i certainly get more viagra spam than emacsagra spam
<snail> i, for one, would welcome some emacsagra spam...
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-07
<Atamira> morena
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-08
<ibeardslee> morning .. back in a bit
<Atamira> mornin
<ibeardslee> morning again
<Atamira> beautiful day up here
<ibeardslee> I just about got cooked on the weekend in Auckland
<ibeardslee> it was insane
<Atamira> heh
<Atamira> gotta have your sun block
<Atamira> or just dont leave the house during the day
<ibeardslee> thnakfully we were in bush a bit
<ibeardslee> http://www.msc.org.nz/image/tid/18
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> umm..why the hardware?
<Atamira> territorials?
<ibeardslee> milsim
<ibeardslee> paintball
<Atamira> ahh..and you came all the way up here to play?
<Atamira> dont they have paintball in the sth?
<ibeardslee> yeap
<ibeardslee> they do
<ibeardslee> there are a bunc of other photos on that site from games down this way
<ibeardslee> there is generally a game in Welly every thursday and we are trying to get more regular weekend ones happening
<Atamira> i saw alot of trees
<Atamira> seen one tree, you seen them all :P
<ibeardslee> heh
<Atamira> not that i have anything against trees. im a tree hugger
<ibeardslee> trees are good
 * ibeardslee gets carried away retweeting
<ibeardslee> well not really really carried away
<Atamira> oops
<Atamira> i just fell asleep
<Atamira> im out
<Atamira> nite nite
 * ajmitch is glad that he doesn't do night shift :)
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> sometimes I think it could be something good to do
 * hads did it once, was fun
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-09
<Bacta> Hai all
<Bacta> Except ikonia
<Atamira> mornin
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-10
<ojwb> karora: I trust you found your mojo?
 * karora is firmly in possession of his mojo :-)
<ojwb> good, good
<mwhudson> is there something i'm doing wrong, or are telstraclear's dns servers really a bit slow?
<ibeardslee> I understand that being based in Wellington .. most of the t/c resources are in AK
<ibeardslee> don't quote me on that though
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-12
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-05
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> beat you! :-p
 * chilts guesses this means he has nothing better to do
<ibeardslee> heh .. actually I spent a bit of time following up on Catalyst irc before starting my connection to home for this instance of irssi
<ibeardslee> interesting thought for the day.  If mozilla lose the Google funding and end up with funding from MS/Bing, will Canonical drop Thunderbird as the default mail client in 12.04?
<chilts> and will they drop Firefox?
<lifeless> hard to say :)
<chilts> I wouldn't have thought so, it'll still be open source :)
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<hads> Chromium would be a nice default :)
<ajmitch> replace thunderbird with what mail client, though?
<hads> Indeed. I don't even have one I like that much.
 * ajmitch uses thunderbird at work where it happily chews up a lot of RAM :)
<hads> I'm been jumping between Evolution and Thunderbird. Thunderbird seems to open lots of connections to the server and fail occasionally. Evolution has other issues.
<ibeardslee> back to evolution?
<ibeardslee> I'm also running Claws mail at the moment
 * ajmitch is back to mutt as well
<ibeardslee> http://www.claws-mail.org/
<hads> I'm back on Evolution the last 24 hours or so since you prompted me about IMAP+ ibeardslee
<ibeardslee> how is that working?
<hads> Haven't noticed the duplicate-messages-after-moving-mail-between-accounts issue yet.
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> notmuch ftw
<hads> I actually quite like KMail but it doesn't 'fit' with Gnome all that well.
<mwhudson> (not exactly the MUA for the masses though)
<hads> The IMAP users :)
<ajmitch> how does notmuch compare with mutt?
 * hads installs offlineimap
<mwhudson> ajmitch: i've never been able to get along with mutt
<mwhudson> i'm an emacs weenie already, so notmuch.el had a head-start there
<chilts> I used to do email in Emacs back in the RMAIL and then VM days, but I gave that up a long time ago
<chilts> as I did mutt and others
 * chilts just uses Gmail these days (unfortunately, it's the best client)
<ibeardslee> gmail relies on having your email/domain hosted by out of your control
<chilts> oh, I know the pros and cons, and being able to use that email is a big win for me
<chilts> anyway, the email is hosted elsewhere, but I have control of the rest of the domain
<chilts> you can also proxy your email if you want it to go through your own server, and you can also set up SPF to allow from your own server too ... so it's not all doom and gloom :)
<hads> I like to control my mail.
<chilts> I used to, but gave up on that a while ago
<ibeardslee> I'm starting to wean myself off using my gmail address as a common address.
<G> (jumping in late here) but I'm a mutt user, if I need a GUI for some reason, I either use Roundcube, Evolution (or a mail client I won't mention if I'm for some reason in Windows)
<G> hads: any updates on the joiners?
<thumper> morning
<ibeardslee> G: you can mention Thunderbird on Windows
<G> ibeardslee: not Thunderbird... it happens to be a very closed source item of software :P
 * G hangs head in shame
<ibeardslee> Pegasus Mail?
<ajmitch> outlook?
<hads> G: Sorry, waiting on them to turn up, hopefully this afternoon.
<ojwb> outlook's more a virus distribution system than a mail client
<mwhudson> lol pegasus mail
<G> gosh, Pegasus Mail, haven't heard of that for years...
<G> hads: ahhh nice ,all good
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-06
<hads> G: Here
<G> hads: ohhh good news :)
<G> hads: when you've added it all up just let me know and I'll put the payment in asap
<ojwb> anyone got any good suggestions for something easy and fairly cheaper for monitoring temperature and humidity in a greenhouse (and ideally outside too while I'm at it)
<ojwb> ideally without too much hardware hackery as that'll delay it actually happening a lot
<hads> WIthout hardware hackery your best bet would be an off the shelf weather station thingy.
<ojwb> i wondered if that might be the case
<G> ojwb: I seem to recall Jaycar have some nice modular ones, no idea how good etc they are
<ojwb> doesn't need to be all that precise, nearest degree should be fine
<hads> I have loads of different options for sensing temerature here, but all require some hackery.
<hads> Hackery and weather proofing.
<ojwb> the weather stations seem quite plausible in price and function, assuming I can get a sane data feed out of them
<G> most o fthe weather stations seem to be closed box solutions, hmmm
<hads> Data feed = more $
<G> Etherten w/ a couple of Temp/etc sensors would be fun, but hackery/etc
 * ojwb knows karora brought one back from the US or somewhere and got it talking to linux, but I think that was rather higher end
<hads> Yeah, the EtherTen is the way I would go. Will have easy to use little temp sensor modules in the next day or two.
<hads> http://www.freetronics.com/products/temperature-sensor-module
<hads> http://www.freetronics.com/products/humidity-and-temperature-sensor-module
<ojwb> hads: any idea of likely NZ prices?
<G> hads: the second one looks neat except for one thing.... blue LED
<ojwb> comms and power over ethernet should significantly reduce the amount of hackery required
<ojwb> and I think I can remember which end of a soldering iron to hold
<hads> G: Screwdriver will take care of the LED :)
<G> hads: haha
<hads> ojwb: Let me finish what I'm doing and I'll work out the prices.
<ojwb> -4 to +125 C is a little tight on the lower end for this application
<G> The EtherMega's look neat, but I don't really have a need for Ethernet for my project
<ojwb> on the combo one
<karora> ojwb: It was a Davis Instruments.
<hads> ojwb: The DS18B20 should have a better range.
<karora> Anything with a decent rain gauge costs significant money.  The Davis is at the cheap end for full function weather stations, though there are some Oregon Scientific or La Crosse which cost fewer $$$ per weather station - you will just find that they don't last as well.
<hads> ojwb: -55 to +125°C
<ojwb> hads: yeah, but that doesn't get humidity, so you need to choose between them
<ojwb> or buy both
<karora> I had a friend who bought a wireless weather station (rain, wind, temperature, humidity, barometer) for around $220 which connected to his computer via serial.
<karora> The rain gauge had a capture area of about 10 cm2 - not really enough.
<ojwb> i think rain fall isn't so interesting for me
<ojwb> it's NZ, I know it rains a lot
<karora> Well, you know it's windy too.
<ojwb> indeed - mostly I want to know if the greenhouse is too hot or too cold
<karora> If you just want temperature / humidity / barometer I can sell you my old La Crosse.
<ojwb> if the readings stop, that'll tell me if it's too windy and it has blown away
<karora> It has a serial port interface which I used with a USB Serial.
<ojwb> got a link to the specs?
<karora> And it's well understood by Linux.
<G> hads: there is a cable missing no?
<hads> G: There is?
<G> hads: shouldn't there be a 3rd 7.5m?
<hads> Oh dear, that day was a bad day, that's the third thing I messed up for you.
<hads> Was confused by the purple fiasco and didn't order a third.
<hads> I did order a 15M if that would suit? Or I have a blue 5M?
<G> yeah, that was my fault, I assumed they were common lengths in all colours etc, let me just check something
<G> I might take the 15M, let me just check how long the cable to my HDHomeRun is
<karora> ojwb: I think it's a WS3510.  I also have a WS3502 but the anemometer needs replacement.
<G> hads: yeah okay, bill me for the 15m, I'll use the 10m cable the HDHomeRun has instead of the 3rd 7.5m, and the extra 5m can be coiled out of the way for the HomeRun
<hads> Done
<G> hads: replied!
<G> hads: thanks, and sorry for been such a pain
<hads> Not a pain at all.
<ibeardslee> those the gold plated super thick HDMI cables? ;)
<ajmitch> the ones that deliver a superior digital experience? :)
<G> ibeardslee: you mean those $200+ Monster cables? I take great pleasure in telling sales people that they aren't going to fool me on that sorta stuff :P
<ibeardslee> I think one day I might lead someone on with that and then as they are ringing it up say .. actually I'll take one of these $15 jobbies
<ajmitch> what a way to crush their hopes
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-07
 * ibeardslee wanders zooward
<chilts> see you there :)
 * chilts scored an invite
 * ojwb works out what the "zoo" part of "zoodoo" means
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> ibeardslee: is your head not as bad as that time you told us about yesterday? :)
<ibeardslee> much better than it has been previously
<ibeardslee> not as good as if I'd just had a quiet night at home
<chilts> I think that sounds good then :)
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> so, I just heard RTMP for the first time (I guess in place of RTFM) - seems a lot nicer to say it that way
<ibeardslee> RTMP?
<ibeardslee> man pages?
<ajmitch> I'm guessing it's not referring to streaming
<hads> There is a meaning other than the streaming protocol?
<hads> Morning
<chilts> I think it's 'Read the Manual Please'
<ibeardslee> oh
<thumper> morning
<chilts> that's was a quick shake
<chilts> three jolts and over
<ajmitch> more small ones?
<ibeardslee> damnit .. now I have the shakes
<ibeardslee> to be honest, I've been thinking I've been feeling little ones most of the morning
<ibeardslee> but not sure if that is just people stampeding around me
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: better to have a few little ones than one big one, though
<ibeardslee> yes
 * ajmitch wishes there were live traffic stats on the geonet site
<mwhudson> heh uh i think http://geonet.org.nz/home/about/ could be updated
<mwhudson> "Not since the 1930s and early 1940s - a period in which large shallow earthquakes struck repeatedly - has New Zealand suffered major social disruption or serious economic setback due to geological hazards."
<ajmitch> I think Christchurch probably qualifies as a major disruption & economic setback
<chilts> mwhudson: this is more realtime : http://crisis.io/realtime
<chilts> but yeah, that quake still isn't up there
<ajmitch> http://geonet.org.nz/earthquake/quakes/3623397g.html is up now
<ojwb> morning
<G> oh wow, 4.2 in Wellington?
<mwhudson> in other news, pope still catholic
<G> hads: thanks mate, all arrived safe & sound :)
<ajmitch> uncapped weekend on snap, I hope it goes a bit better than telstraclear's :)
<G> Actrix used to do those uncapped weekends well, they only did a couple but it was normally pretty good
<G> (thinking back to 06/07 ish)
<ajmitch> snap's done it a couple of times now in the last few months, they've coped pretty well
<ajmitch> people tend to try & use as much as they can, rather than just downloading normally
<G> after they did a couple they then brought in a thing where you paid $x, and for that day they would look they other way at your data usage, then they stopped doing all of that
<ajmitch> snap have that currently
<ojwb> xnet do uncapped 2am-8am every night
<ajmitch> but it's only for a 6 hour period over 3 nights, not peak hours
 * ajmitch just uses other methods for unmetered data :)
<G> Then after that, they would reset everyone's daily caps at 6pm as well as 2am, so you'd basically get double cap, then they stopped all that, and went back to how they were in early 06...
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-08
<hads> G: Cool, that's not bad for RD
<ibeardslee> don't suppose anyone has a bunch of Ubuntu 11.04 CDs floating around?
<mwhudson> i have one somewhere i think
<ibeardslee> shop.canonical.com doesn't have the 11.04 desktop CDs
<ibeardslee> wanting to track them down for the Catalyst Academy
<ajmitch> why 11.04?
<ibeardslee> more recent software than 10.04, and it give people an easier choice between the gnome and unity interfaces
<G> hads: we have a fairly awesome RD driver :)
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> you're early ... that's unfair! :-p
<snail> so i get a call from the issue desk that the security gates are going crazy; so i go down and they are, for no apparent reason; so i go to the level below and construction workers have removed an external wall, driven a digger in and parked it directly under the the electro-magnetic gates, with the arm up by the ceiling; so a construction worker comes over to tell me I'm not allowed to be down there and I ask whether they could park the thing outside "na
<snail> </rant>
<ajmitch> morning
<lifeless> snail: where do you work ?
<snail> lifeless: http://library.victoria.ac.nz/
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> thanks
<snail> why do you ask?
<lifeless> to put your description in context
<lifeless> e.g. was it checkout gates
<lifeless> or gun security gates
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-09
<chilts> morning
<stuartyeates> morning
<chilts> should be a nice day apparently
<chilts> am on the laptop in Civic Sq, but it's pretty hard reading the screen :)
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-11
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> are we just too peppy for a monday morning ibeardslee ?
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<lifeless> its monday? oh noes
<ajmitch> lifeless: you appear to have been up & on irc scarily early this morning
<ajmitch> it's just not right
<lifeless> ajmitch: I have a 15 week old
<ajmitch> ok, fair enough
<lifeless> totally ruins the idea of 'early' - forever AFAICT
<Atamira> awww..the early morning change
<Atamira> nice
<Atamira> thank goodness im past that stage
<ibeardslee> Atamira: peppy? it's just great to be at work
<ibeardslee> none of this sitting at home stuff, or being out in the sun
<hads> mornign
<thumper> morning people
<thumper> and particularly wellingtonians
<thumper> I'm wondering if any of you wellington people would like a house-sitter over new year?
<thumper> a little cheeky I know
<thumper> but no harm in asking :)
<thumper> or failing all that, recommendations of reasonably priced accommodation in wellington for 2 adults and 3 kids :)
<ibeardslee> karora: is there a tool for checking the validity of ics files?
<mwhudson> thumper: it's possible i guess
<mwhudson> thumper: when would you be talking about?
<mwhudson> morning all
<mwhudson> actually three kids would be too much for our house i think
 * mwhudson afk for a bit
<karora> ibeardslee: There's a website that can do it, I think.
<karora> You got a busted one?  I'm happy to eyeball it for you...
<ibeardslee> not sure that it is really busted
<ibeardslee> thunderbird/lightning reads the calendar fine, evolution spits the dummy a wee bit when trying to read one of the calendars
<ibeardslee> currently going with there being an entry that Evolution doesn't like
<karora> You don't know which one it is?
<karora> Ultimately I think they both use the same C library for dealing with them.
<ibeardslee> evolution isn't being very loggy
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-03
<ajmitch> great, running into an lxc-related kernel bug again
<elky> ajmitch, i'd be interested in the workaround for next time. I get it on all the computers I use.
<elky> heh like now, on my netbook
<elky> except this is not quite the same... this is 6 questionmark boxes with empty progress bars
<elky> and no active areas
 * elky prods ajmitch
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-04
<chilts> morning
<chilts> people are up late this morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-05
<elky> ajmitch, so whats your "don't need to reboot to get the icons back" fix?
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> hads: morning, getting any progress on UFB speeds yet?
<hads> ajmitch: Nothing as yet. Apparantly it's a Snap/Chorus issue. That's all the info I've got from the 'net. No details at all direct from Snap yet
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-06
<mwhudson> where can i get a cheap and nasty usb audio / sound card thing in nz?
<mwhudson> something like this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/External-Sound-Card-Channel-Audio/dp/B003TO3KHY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1354414953&sr=8-5
<mwhudson> oh duh, trade me
<mwhudson> although possibly not this nasty: http://www.trademe.co.nz/computers/components/sound-cards/auction-539836530.htm
<mwhudson> i guess i really want stereo line in capture and that excludes the really awful things
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> morning
<hads> ajmitch: http://pastebin.com/awKZbzqB
<ajmitch> hads: so maybe by next year :)
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> morning
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-07
<hads> ibeardslee: Why are you talking to my competitors about CatalystAcadamy instead of me?
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-08
<hads> Spent about 5 hours upgrading a couple of my media PCs to precise, messing around with them and then downgrading back to lucid :(
<Atamira> why are you downgrading it? is it that bad?
<hads> I'd love to have not had to. Seems there's a bios bug in the HTPC systems I have (Shuttle XS35GTv2 Atom/ION2) which interacts with Nvidia drivers later than 195 and doesn't allow the GPU to get to full speed (powermizer settings). There is no known workaround that I'm aware of which means effectively they are stuck at in 2010.
<G> hads: ouch, and the open source drivers don't work well enough?
<hads> Nouveau doesn't do VDPAU acceleration so unfortunately not. It's evidently more of a BIOS thing than an Nvidia thing and Shuttle haven't responded to anyone about it.
<hads> So at this stage the three systems I have here aren't going to be able to be upgraded :(
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-09
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> hads: I'm sure I'd already mentioned about wanting to talk to you about the academy
<ojwb> rhythmbox seems very crashy on precise
<ojwb> though it's never been the most stable piece of software
<ojwb> is there some new bug finding/hardening thing?
<ojwb> it seemed to have an error due to longjmp not initialising the stack frame
<ojwb> which I'm a bit unclear how it knows
<hads> ibeardslee: Not that I recall.
<ibeardslee> it was a while back when the idea of an arduino/robotics Academy first came up
<chilts> morning
 * ajmitch wonders why it needs to be monday already
<ibeardslee> we have to go through Monday to get to Friday
<ajmitch> at least there aren't too many mondays left in the work year
<ibeardslee> and then just think about all the mondays you have to go through to get to the next end of year ;)
<ibeardslee> the madness starts all over again
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> afternoon
<Atamira> beautiful day here today
 * mwhudson wouldn't know :/
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-02
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> ibeardslee: so the meeting on Friday is definitely on?
<chilts> and I presume it didn't happen last Friday?
<ibeardslee> that was some confusion by Don (was just directed to me)
<ibeardslee> yes still on for Friday this week.
<ibeardslee> this Friday for the tutors etc
<chilts> good. Thanks. Yeah, I thought Don's email was a bit crazy to suggest a week earlier without much warning.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-03
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<ibeardslee> back shortly
<thumper> ibeardslee: ok
<kcj> Morning.
 * ibeardslee is happy when remote reboots go well
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-05
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> ibeardslee: I should be there by 10, which floor/room are we going to be in?
<ibeardslee> L7 large
<ibeardslee> you'll need to go to L6, L7 is swipe card access
<ajmitch_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-08
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-01
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-02
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning !
<Atamira> such a beautiful day here in auckla nd
<ibeardslee> lovely in Wellington as well .. much better than yesterday morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-03
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-07
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-11-30
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> Anyone else in here getting the ubuntu-nz-owner@lists.ubuntu.com emails?
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: ^^ ?
<ajmitch> yeah I'm seeing some
<ajmitch> not that there's any legitimate email on the list
<ibeardslee> yeah, looking at the list admin info at the moment trying to see if there is anything that can be done.
<ibeardslee> also trying to recall what the 'official list' is supposed to be .. the lists.ubuntu.com or the launchpad thing
<ibeardslee> cause one should die
<ajmitch> afaik it's meant to be lists.ubuntu.com
<ajmitch> or at least it was several years ago
<ajmitch> I don't think you can really do much about the -owner traffic
<ibeardslee> I'll have to wait for another one to see if it is being procmailed into my Lists/<listname> email directory or straight into my inbox
<chilts> morning
<chilts> after another morning/day/week of crap connections, my fibre is getting installed this afternoon
<chilts> can't come soon enough
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> chilts: yay
#ubuntu-nz 2015-12-01
<chilts> ibeardslee: except, no, they can't do it
<chilts> apparently they couldn't get the old copper cable out, so they'll send a new team in to cut up the driveway to put the new cable down
<chilts> so I'm stuck on this crappy connection for longer now :/
<ibeardslee> bugger
<mwhudson> chilts: argh
<G> Hmmm, remembering from reading back, Lenovo laptops have had a lot of discussion here, is the Gen3 Carbon a yay or nay for Ubuntu/etc?
<mwhudson> G: working pretty well for me
<mwhudson> ibeardslee might still be able to get you one without windows too...
<ibeardslee> had some issues with the super high resolution version
<G> ibeardslee: oh?
<ibeardslee> yeah we still seem to need to use the Utopic lts-enablement kernel
<G> Personally, I'm not sure if I should jump now, or wait and see if they do a Gen 4 with USB-C & 6th Gen Intel
<ibeardslee> although the default 14.04 trusty kernel may not be an issue if you don't care about the screen in the boot process of the disk decryption passphrase being unreadable
<G> In that regard Dell seem to fall in the 1-up category, but from everything I've read and seen, the build quality and design are a bit shoddy...
<G> ibeardslee: haha, anything could be better than Ubuntu on my current desktop ;)
<ibeardslee> a fresh install of the 14.04.02 kernel (essentially the same as the Vivid lts enablement) breaks the display for external monitors a bit
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: or you could just run wily :-)
<ibeardslee> that seems to be a problem as well
<mwhudson> oh?
<mwhudson> it's working fine for me
<ibeardslee> hmmm
<ibeardslee> with an external display?
<ibeardslee> HDMI or the mini displayport?
<mwhudson> external display
<mwhudson> using a dock, mind
<mwhudson> i've used the builtin hdmi to play stuff on tv at home
<G> mwhudson: you use the OneLink Dock?
<mwhudson> G: the onelink pro one yeah
<ibeardslee> we use those as well
<mwhudson> one "poorly documented" feature was that the dock can only drive one screen > 1080p
<ibeardslee> need to still use the minidisplay port for the 2nd external monitor
<ibeardslee> yes
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: i thought that was a dock limitation, not a kernel one?
<ibeardslee> well it can drive two, but they are cloned :(
<ibeardslee> mwhudson: I understand that those docks are supposed to support two displays .. for a certain legacy operating system
<ibeardslee> I could be wrong and misread something, which would be annoying.
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: it works for two displays if both are set at 1920x1080
<mwhudson> or it did for me when i was last fooling around with this
<ibeardslee> hmm
<ibeardslee> Looks like I may have to find some time to do some more playing
<ibeardslee> .. testing
<G> hmmmm, wonder how it'd react to two 1920x1200s then...
<mwhudson> heh didn't try that
<ibeardslee> mwhudson: that's with Wily?
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: it was with vivid
<mwhudson> i only have one monitor plugged in currently for $reasons
<ibeardslee> G: of course that discussion about the silly high resolution on the display is irrelevant now, as we have a lower spec than what mwhudson got.
<mwhudson> G: http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/options/tp_onelink_pro_dock_ug_en.pdf sez that two 1920x1200 is ok
<ibeardslee> i5, 8GB, 256GB, 1920x1080 non-touch
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: yeah, the hires screen is nice but not very practical
<mwhudson> if only you could get 16GB somehow, it would be close to perfect
<ibeardslee> we are getting the T550 for those that need a full on desktop replacement developer spec
<ibeardslee> I had heard a rumour that the Gen 2 was supposed to have been available with 16GB
<ibeardslee> but that seemed to be wrong
<G> that is a good point, the hires on the same Intel 5500 can't be that great performance wise, just eat up more battery & that.
<G> mwhudson: ibeardslee: what is the glare situation like?
<mwhudson> G: the hires is just squinty ime :-)
<mwhudson> G: um, fine? that's not the sort of thing i tend to get upset about in other laptops though
<mwhudson> also i use an external display a lot of the time
<ibeardslee> they seem to be reasonable, unfortunately I don't have one myself so haven't used it for extended time in different places
<ibeardslee> reasonably ok
<G> Thanks, main thing is, it works okay :)
<ibeardslee> yes
<mwhudson> yep
<ibeardslee> on the whole we are pretty happy with them
<ibeardslee> all 70 or so of the X1s
<ibeardslee> as I remind each Dell Account Manager giving me a call
<G> Yeah, well that is why even though the XPS is more up to date I'm seriously thinking of getting the Carbon instead
<ibeardslee> can you get an XPS in NZ without a legacy OS?
<G> Good point, that too (although I'm not so worried about that, it's only what, an extra 100-ish dollars OEM, not like I'm buying 100 of them :))
<ibeardslee> Our theory at Catalyst has been that we want the suppliers records to show that they sold $x laptops without Windows
<ibeardslee> we make serious effort to buy our laptops without a Windows licence
<G> Yeah, I really do wish they'd make more of an effort in that regard
<ibeardslee> according to the lastest Dell guy .. As discussed, please check the below link for Latitude E6450, click on help me choose option at Operating system section which shows that Ubuntu 12.04 Linux is available.
<ibeardslee> http://www.dell.com/nz/business/p/latitude-e6540-laptop/pd?oc=cal204e6540nz&model_id=latitude-e6540-laptop&l=en&s=bsd
<mwhudson> 12.04 woo
<G> haha
<G> I think I'll pass on Dell :)
<ibeardslee> meh who really cares about the Linux version
<mwhudson> oh yeah, you can't actually select it?
<mwhudson> the xps developer editions looked pretty nice
<mwhudson> before they sold out
<ibeardslee> yeah, have to call or get in touch with Dell directly about it
 * ibeardslee isn't looking forward to Dell actually starting to make laptops with Linux more readily available in NZ
<ibeardslee> it means that I'd have to seriously consider getting them and then dealing with there 'support'
<ibeardslee> s/there/their/
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> a somewhat damp one in the capital
<hads_> Morning. Hot one down here.
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-12-03
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-12-04
<chilts> ibeardslee is all on his own today
<ibeardslee> no, you seem to be here as well
<chilts> yes, but not this morning :)
<G> ibeardslee: thanks for your comments earlier in the week Re: Carbon, unfortunately Lenovo lost themselves a sale, I asked them to tell me the difference between two very similar warranty options, their response was "We'll treat you as a more loyal customer and put you further ahead in the queue for fixes"
<ibeardslee> .. interesting take on things
<ibeardslee> you do know that you probably can't easily get a Linux version from them directly?
<ibeardslee> at least in NZ
<G> ibeardslee: yeah, I wasn't really worried about that part, (I was going to dual boot anyway for a couple of things that would be annoying under KVM), but if they can't even describe their own policies well, they don't get $'s from me.
<ibeardslee> heh
<ibeardslee> make sure you let them know that
<ibeardslee> and make sure that's not just what it was ;)
<G> ibeardslee: yeah, well I think I'll put it off until at least 6th Gen Intel processors are included, but their website is horribly broken in parts too.
#ubuntu-nz 2015-12-06
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-12-05
<slotec> yo
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-12-06
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-12-07
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning?
#ubuntu-nz 2016-12-08
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-12-11
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> "Unity first appeared in 10.10 as a network interface before replacing the regular desktop in 11.04."
<olly> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/reasons-ubuntu-16-10-yakkety-yak-worth-look/
<mwhudson> um
<mwhudson> oh, netbook?
#ubuntu-nz 2017-12-07
<atamira> morning
<atamira> overcast day in auckland today. lets hope it rains
<ibeardslee> some rain would be good about the country, but if it can give a bit overnights and then it can do during the day next week
<thumper> beautiful day here in Dunners
